# Completely New Basic Questions



## jjthesavage (Mar 27, 2020)

I tried to search but keywords were kind of hard. I just bought a few acres and will be moving onto the property soon. It's in the North Georgia Mountains and the terrain is fairly steep. I have a gravel drive that needs some work and some trenching in my future. I'd like a piece of equipment with a backhoe and front loader. I could also make use of a box scrape and brush hog... possibly tiller. My main question: Is there a standard on PTO set ups between farm equipment and construction? I have seen many listings for pieces of construction equipment but I get the impression you cannot run farm implements off a piece of construction equipment. Am I assuming completely wrongly? I'm thinking a Ford 3000 in gas or diesel, possibly upgrading to a 4x4 as I have some steep land. Any direction or thoughts would be appreciated. Do you think 4x4 is a bit overrated? Any glaring issues with Ford 3000's I should look for and avoid when buying?


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Hey welcome to the forum. 

There are a few different PTO types out there, you just have to make sure you have the right diameter and number of splines. I think most of the light and medium duty stuff has the same PTO type, but that usually isn’t a problem, because you’ll probably have to get a new shaft anyways and you can select different ends to meet you’re configuration. 

I’ve only heard good things about those old Fords. 

I’m of the opinion that 4x4 is always better, unless you live where there is only dry flat land. Hills, mud, rough terrain - 4x4 makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## jjthesavage (Mar 27, 2020)

marc_hanna said:


> Hey welcome to the forum.
> 
> There are a few different PTO types out there, you just have to make sure you have the right diameter and number of splines. I think most of the light and medium duty stuff has the same PTO type, but that usually isn’t a problem, because you’ll probably have to get a new shaft anyways and you can select different ends to meet you’re configuration.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the information! Any other insight on the topic would be appreciated from anybody, THANKS!


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

I like your choice of tractors.
I have had a 3000 for 15 years and really like it.
That said, I would have you consider renting some equipment as needed. You mentioned a back hoe. 3 point hoes are expensive and hard on a tractor. Twice I have rented a mini excavator. Both times to excavate for a foundation - we have to go down 42" here to meet code. The cost of the rental was around $300 per day and I got an awful lot of digging done for that $400. The other item was a walk behind trencher. About $175 for a day's rental got my underground wires in.
Lastly, I have rented skid steers a few times in my life and got a Lot of work done for the cost of the rental. I know that folks will say that's front end loaders are considered a "gotta have" attachment for a tractor.
What they don't tell you is how they make an unweildly dreadnaught out of an otherwise nimble, handy tractor. A quick tatch loader Would be nice. 
But a permantly mounted loader? One that makes it very difficult to do Any kind of maintenance or repairs? 
Not me Sir! 
Try putting a set of points in the distributer or removing the carburator on a 3000 gasser or freeing up the metering valve on a 3000 diesel if it sticks with a permanent loader on it. You will need to wash your hands AND your mouth when you are done.
I say if 50% of your tractor's tasks require a loader then by all means get a loader. If not 50% do what I do which is use a rear 3 pt scoop for hauling rocks out of a garden or deer plot, hauling dirt or mulch, garden tools or chain saws and get a boom pole for lifting things.
Both implements are cheap and they never need a bunch of expensive repairs (read hydraulics) to use.
But I'm just rambling on here...


----------



## jjthesavage (Mar 27, 2020)

Ultradog said:


> I like your choice of tractors.
> I have had a 3000 for 15 years and really like it...


Appreciate you opinions and experiences on this! Great insight and information!


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I suggest that you use an Over Running Coupler if you want a brush hog on a 3000. Besides personal safety, it is kind to the innards of the tractor:
https://www.motherearthnews.com/homesteading-and-livestock/over-running-coupler


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Hacke said:


> I suggest that you use an Over Running Coupler if you want a brush hog on a 3000. Besides personal safety, it is kind to the innards of the tractor:
> https://www.motherearthnews.com/homesteading-and-livestock/over-running-coupler


Yes and no Hacke.
If you have transmission PTO you need to use an ORC - for the reasons explained in that article.
If you have live PTO you do not need to use an ORC.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Ultradog said:


> Yes and no Hacke.
> If you have transmission PTO you need to use an ORC - for the reasons explained in that article.
> If you have live PTO you do not need to use an ORC.


Correct, sorry. They even had an independent PTO (only 3000 with Select O Speed).

I rephrase:
If you have a tractor with a transmission PTO, make sure it has an Over Running Coupler attached.


----------



## jjthesavage (Mar 27, 2020)

Hacke said:


> Correct, sorry. They even had an independent PTO (only 3000 with Select O Speed).
> 
> I rephrase:
> If you have a tractor with a transmission PTO, make sure it has an Over Running Coupler attached.


Yeah, ok good info so a tractor like a Ford 9n I would want an ORC. Since I'm mostly going to be trenching, earth moving and probably just use the loader to scrape my driveway... I'm also considering a Case 580B I found one that needs some work. Being in the mountains, I don't have a ton of brush to clear, if I do a garden it would be very small and while a box scrape would be easier and more convenient for the driveway, I think the bucket would do the trick. Thoughts?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If you get the backhoe, just be aware that the hoe will snag every tree, vehicle and eavestrough you have, while traversing your property, if you are not always wary of the thing sticking out the back and up into the air!


----------

